# New York cube meeting?



## Paul Wagner (Feb 22, 2009)

Anybody want to have one? Discuss below!


----------



## ErikJ (Feb 22, 2009)

I'd probably go


----------



## James Kobel (Feb 22, 2009)

I'd go too.


----------



## person917 (Feb 22, 2009)

I'd probably go.


----------



## PuzzleProfessor (Feb 22, 2009)

When will it be, I'm in new york in a few weeks


----------



## Paul Wagner (Feb 22, 2009)

When do you guys want to have it?


----------



## ErikJ (Feb 22, 2009)

anytime is fine for me on weekends. 

anyone have an idea for location?


----------



## James Kobel (Feb 22, 2009)

Anywhere on Long Island is good for me, but I don't mind anywhere not too far from Queens.


----------



## Bob (Feb 22, 2009)

manhattan would be best for me, i think


----------



## a small kitten (Feb 23, 2009)

Manhattan for me too! When is this going to happen?


----------



## jcuber (Feb 23, 2009)

Perhaps one during the summer? probably the best time for everyone.

Anyone thinking a cube summer camp?


----------



## Paul Wagner (Feb 23, 2009)

jcuber said:


> Perhaps one during the summer? probably the best time for everyone.
> 
> Anyone thinking a cube summer camp?


Not in the summer, thats so far why would I plan it so much in advance. Okay I don't think we should settle on an exact place but in the city yeah, Bob can you direct contact me on Facebook or something to discuss "events" and what not.


----------



## beingforitself (Feb 23, 2009)

Paul Wagner said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps one during the summer? probably the best time for everyone.
> ...



I would attend a New York meeting, Brooklyn or Manhattan.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Feb 23, 2009)

How about LI? Lol close for Paul(me), Ethan, Rowe, Bobby and other Island cubers... Maybe this could turn into an official competition?


----------



## Tyson (Feb 23, 2009)

Long Island isn't considered New York. It's its own state.


----------



## striderxo (Feb 23, 2009)

Let's just meet in the subways and make some extra cash. I'll bring a hat.


----------



## James Kobel (Feb 23, 2009)

Tyson said:


> Long Island isn't considered New York. It's its own state.



No, Long Island isn't part of New York _City_ but it certainly is part of New York _State_.


----------



## James Kobel (Feb 23, 2009)

striderxo said:


> Let's just meet in the subways and make some extra cash. I'll bring a hat.



The only problem with that is we get robbed every 5 bucks we make.


----------



## Kian (Feb 23, 2009)

James Kobel said:


> Tyson said:
> 
> 
> > Long Island isn't considered New York. It's its own state.
> ...



It's always a pleasure to see humor completely lost on someone.


----------



## a small kitten (Feb 23, 2009)

> Let's just meet in the subways and make some extra cash. I'll bring a hat.



Actually not a bad ideal lol. Anyone in on this? xD


----------



## hippofluff (Feb 23, 2009)

I might be able to make it, all details depend ... We should have more then one possible place to go so we can decide on the best one


----------



## James Kobel (Feb 23, 2009)

Maybe instead of the subway we can go on the LIRR all day. Those trains rock!


----------



## hippofluff (Feb 23, 2009)

we should try to get serious about where this could possibly be, unless if we all want to make a couple extra bucks


----------



## jcuber (Feb 23, 2009)

Perhaps the NYC public library?


----------



## James Kobel (Feb 23, 2009)

I would prefer Long Island, though Manhattan wouldn't be too bad. Maybe we could just hang out around someones house or a library and get fast food.


----------



## hippofluff (Feb 23, 2009)

I most pikely wouldn't be able to make it rhode island, it seems manhatten is in the middle of us, and I think the library sounds like a good idea


----------



## James Kobel (Feb 23, 2009)

hippofluff said:


> I most pikely wouldn't be able to make it *rhode* island, it seems manhatten is in the middle of us, and I think the library sounds like a good idea



I sure hope you mean Long Island XD. So everybody who would be able to go to the New York public library make a post saying that you can. Then again, maybe we should wait for Paul being he's the one organizing it, but he should be good with it.


----------



## hippofluff (Feb 23, 2009)

yep I meant long island, ewww that was a royally failed effort at me trying to get my thoughts out (pikely?? lol)


----------



## zippur (Feb 23, 2009)

i could probably come, but only if its not in long island


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Feb 23, 2009)

My vote is on Manhattan during any weekend but the 28th, which happens to be the only weekend in march there isn't a nearby competition, so that is probably the natural choice.


----------



## hippofluff (Feb 23, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> My vote is on Manhattan during any weekend but the 28th, which happens to be the only weekend in march there isn't a nearby competition, so that is probably the natural choice.



I cannot make it the 28th either, school skiing trip and Mom's birthday


----------



## Paul Wagner (Feb 25, 2009)

Ok i'm going to try to make this official, i need bobby d' angelo to be my co-organizer though, and we want to have the first long island openhhhhhh


----------



## Bob (Feb 25, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> My vote is on Manhattan during any weekend but the 28th, which happens to be the only weekend in march there isn't a nearby competition, so that is probably the natural choice.



3/7 - Fort Lee
3/14 - Drexel
3/21 - UPenn
3/28,29 - Ohio
4/4 - CITI FIELD!
4/9-4/19 - SPRING BREAK!
4/25 - Motor City

So I guess I'm free the weekend of 4/11 or 4/18, but that's only if I don't go on vacation to the Caribbean...


----------



## Paul Wagner (Feb 26, 2009)

Bob said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > My vote is on Manhattan during any weekend but the 28th, which happens to be the only weekend in march there isn't a nearby competition, so that is probably the natural choice.
> ...


We should make this official, and plan it for April, seems good. Long Island open?!


----------



## Bob (Feb 26, 2009)

Paul Wagner said:


> We should make this official, and plan it for April, seems good. Long Island open?!



Look for a venue. I'd prefer May 2--I'm taking a motorcycle course some undetermined weekend in April, so I won't really be free that month, but see what you can find. The venue is kind of the deciding factor for when it is held.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Feb 26, 2009)

If we were to have it, at my Local library which my librarian said was fine it would have to be small, to co-operate with the library, probably about 35 people max. So thats a deny.


----------



## Bob (Feb 26, 2009)

Try the Science Museum of Long Island: www.smli.org

Program Coordinator: 
David Miller
Monday – Friday
9:00 AM – 5:00 PM
(516) 627-9400 extension 12 or 14
[email protected]


----------



## Paul Wagner (Feb 26, 2009)

Bob said:


> Try the Science Museum of Long Island: www.smli.org
> 
> Program Coordinator:
> David Miller
> ...


thanks ill call them tomorrow


----------



## hippofluff (Mar 5, 2009)

Paul did you do anything else to maybe get this together? We (or atleast I) have been unupdated


----------



## Paul Wagner (Mar 6, 2009)

hippofluff said:


> Paul did you do anything else to maybe get this together? We (or atleast I) have been unupdated


I called the science center, they said they would call back but never did, also my local library approved it for a small space though  it would only have about 40 competitors Bob can you make a restriction of competitors?


----------



## Bob (Mar 6, 2009)

Paul Wagner said:


> hippofluff said:
> 
> 
> > Paul did you do anything else to maybe get this together? We (or atleast I) have been unupdated
> ...



They're doing it in San Diego. I didn't find anything in the regulations about being allowed (or disallowed) to regulate the number of competitors for a competition.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Mar 17, 2009)

Bob said:


> Paul Wagner said:
> 
> 
> > hippofluff said:
> ...


they still never called back i will search for a new venue


----------



## Kian (Mar 17, 2009)

Bob said:


> Paul Wagner said:
> 
> 
> > hippofluff said:
> ...



"Z4)	Organisation team may limit the number of competitors per event (*first come first go*, or based on qualification times or based on position on WCA world ranking)."

I assume that could be taken to be every single event so it seems like it's allowable under the rules.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Mar 17, 2009)

Paul Wagner said:


> Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Wagner said:
> ...



Why don't you call them again?


----------



## Paul Wagner (Mar 17, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> Paul Wagner said:
> 
> 
> > Bob said:
> ...


Because I have a feeling that they don't want to have it there. And please excuse my atrocious grammar on my previous post, I was eating chicken.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Mar 17, 2009)

Paul Wagner said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Wagner said:
> ...



Why don't you call them back and find out to avoid risking a need to have a cutoff amount of people?


----------



## Paul Wagner (Mar 17, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> Paul Wagner said:
> 
> 
> > Ethan Rosen said:
> ...


ZOMG, I am so angry right now, I just called them again, and I called them awhile ago and I thought i was speaking to David Miller, however I was speaking to his secretary Brian, and when he asked if he could take a message I said Rubik's cube competition Paul Wagner never received a call back. And when I said that he told me he forgot to deliver it to him and David was doing a lesson so he will put it on his desk the moment our call ends. Irritating Eh?!


----------



## Bob (Mar 26, 2009)

Do you have an update Paul?


----------



## Paul Wagner (Mar 26, 2009)

Bob said:


> Do you have an update Paul?


Yes, I do and that is I never received a call back, so I'm going to call David tomorrow and if I get an "I'll call you back later" then I'm looking for a new venue, any suggestions?


----------



## hippofluff (Mar 26, 2009)

new york city public library


----------



## Bryan (Mar 26, 2009)

hippofluff said:


> new york city public library



I went to the ones with the lions in front of it, where Ghostbusters were I think, and I was going to look for "Curious George Goes to the Library" to take a picture (for my daughter) of Curious George (who lives in NYC) at the library, while I was in the library in NYC. Well, they search you going in. And then I tried going in one room, but they would've made me check my bags, so I wandered around a bit, and they have a staircase that leads to another staircase, and you go up it, and there's a room, but it's more of a studying room and I didn't want to go in it because I had a bag and wasn't sure that was allowed. So I went up some stairs, and it turns out there's just more stairs. And eventually you just throw up your hands and try to leave, but they want to search you on the way out also. So I open up my backpack, and my clothes are on top, so they say it's fine and let me go, so I have to use ninja skills to close my packed backpack again.

True story.

Moral of the story: I'm not sure the New York Public Library is what I think it is and not sure if they have anything besides steps


----------



## Paul Wagner (Mar 26, 2009)

Bryan said:


> hippofluff said:
> 
> 
> > new york city public library
> ...


Zomg ppl, Long Island open.


----------



## hippofluff (Mar 26, 2009)

"Long Island Open, with a little bit of NYC" (yes, it makes sense)


----------



## a small kitten (Mar 26, 2009)

Hey guys, I'm from NYU and I'm thinking about starting a club (which will probably work out because we have all sorts of strange clubs like the "milk and cookies club"). Would it be possible if we used an NYU building?


----------



## Bryan (Mar 26, 2009)

a small kitten said:


> Hey guys, I'm from NYU and I'm thinking about starting a club (which will probably work out because we have all sorts of strange clubs like the "milk and cookies club"). Would it be possible if we used an NYU building?



I would say getting a venue is one of the most difficult parts of organizing a competition. If you are able to get something, that helps out people tremendously. This applies to any area, not just NYC.


----------



## Tyson (Mar 26, 2009)

a small kitten said:


> Hey guys, I'm from NYU and I'm thinking about starting a club (which will probably work out because we have all sorts of strange clubs like the "milk and cookies club"). Would it be possible if we used an NYU building?



NYU? What was with that whole occupation thing?

Anyway, if I were you, I'd probably try to get in touch with the local cubers. I think there's actually a cuber moving to Union Square.


----------



## a small kitten (Mar 27, 2009)

> NYU? What was with that whole occupation thing?



Some kids wanted budget disclosure (and a few more things) because tuition at NYU is ridiculously expensive. So in order to protest, they took over a cafeteria and then stayed there overnight. Though I agree that NYU should at least tell us where the money is going, nobody can force them to do anything since they're a private institution. Plus, a lot of their demands were just crazy. I was there on the night of the protest until like 2:30 AM. After I went back I heard that the kids got removed by the police and suspended by the school. None of their demands were met. 

Do you have any contact information for some local cubers in NYC? I haven't met a single one yet. Maybe it's because I'm inside cubing all the time xD


----------



## Tyson (Mar 27, 2009)

a small kitten said:


> > NYU? What was with that whole occupation thing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I believe I do. Where in NYC are you? I know a cuber around 77th St. on the east side, who's moving to Union Square. Send me an e-mail or facebook message or something.

Actually wait... if you can contact me today, I know think this NYC cuber's brother is also in town, and the brother is pretty fast.

Sometimes, the NYC cube club also has excursions to Kearny, NJ. But generally there's more beer than cubing.


----------



## Bob (Mar 27, 2009)

Tyson said:


> Yeah, I believe I do. Where in NYC are you? I know a cuber around 77th St. on the east side, who's moving to Union Square. Send me an e-mail or facebook message or something.
> 
> Actually wait... if you can contact me today, I know think this NYC cuber's brother is also in town, and the brother is pretty fast.
> 
> Sometimes, the NYC cube club also has excursions to Kearny, NJ. But generally there's more beer than cubing.



There's probably more magic than cubing, too.


----------



## reppothtiek15 (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm Keith and I attended the Fort Lee and Newark Opens of, 09. Although I am very new, I would like to help organize a Rubik's Cube competition on Long Island. I live on the island, so I know of several good venues for this competition and would love to help organize the first Long Island Open. I have a few thoughts so far, no promises, though. However, we'd have to doante a portion of the proceeds to abused children of Long Isand. It's an organization that helps children that have been abused. What do you think?


----------



## PatrickJameson (Apr 23, 2009)

reppothtiek15 said:


> I'm Keith and I attended the Fort Lee and Newark Opens of, 09. Although I am very new, I would like to help organize a Rubik's Cube competition on Long Island. I live on the island, so I know of several good venues for this competition and would love to help organize the first Long Island Open. I have a few thoughts so far, no promises, though. However, we'd have to doante a portion of the proceeds to abused children of Long Isand. It's an organization that helps children that have been abused. What do you think?



Sounds like a good idea. I would attend if you did hold this. You should probably check out http://cubewhiz.com/competition.html. Even though it is slightly outdated (ie. the yahoo speedcubing group is not a very good place to advertise the competition) it is still a good place to get started. Once you get a venue that will allow the competition you should contact Bob and he will get you started.

Edit: Now that I saw your WCA profile, I would suggest going to a few more competitions and observing exactly how the competiton is run.


----------



## Anthony (Apr 23, 2009)

PatrickJameson said:


> reppothtiek15 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm Keith and I attended the Fort Lee and Newark Opens of, 09. Although I am very new, I would like to help organize a Rubik's Cube competition on Long Island. I live on the island, so I know of several good venues for this competition and would love to help organize the first Long Island Open. I have a few thoughts so far, no promises, though. However, we'd have to doante a portion of the proceeds to abused children of Long Isand. It's an organization that helps children that have been abused. What do you think?
> ...



I would recommend the CubingUSA guide. http://www.cubingusa.com/cguide1.php


----------



## PatrickJameson (Apr 23, 2009)

Anthony said:


> PatrickJameson said:
> 
> 
> > reppothtiek15 said:
> ...



Ah, right. I competely forgot about that.


----------

